# microskiffs with deadrise?



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

East cape EVO has 12 degree deadrise.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Saltmarsh 1444v has deadrise, too.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Chittum 12 Degree
HB Marquesa & Biscayne
Beavertail Air & Lightning


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Cayo 173 has a little deadrise.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I think the superskiff has the most with 18 degrees


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

While a flat bottomed skiff will definitely pound you (but might work just fine for shallow, protected water...) having a bit of deadrise in a hull design is no guarantee that it will ride much better....

If you're considering a particular model you really have to spend a bit of time on the water with it (and not just in perfect sheltered conditions either) to find out if it will suit your needs... Another good idea is after you talk to someone that owns a particular model you're interested in, and listened to all the reasons that they really really like it... you might want to ask what they don't like about it (and listen very carefully to what they have to say....).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

In addition to what Mr. Lemay said.. You really need to get on a skiff you entend to buy... You would be very surprised at how many people just don't know how to run a skiff... They give you these really horrible reviews of a hull and it was just a bad operator or unrealistic expectations....


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The hpx 17, super skiff, and marquesa are three proven hulls that still fit in the skiff category that can handle open water. They are still skiffs though, so you still need to have reasonable expectations on what they will handle. Just cause they can handle open water doesn't mean it's going to be comfortable or dry when it gets nasty. 

Maybe post your budget and you can get some better advice.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Don't know what size hull you're looking for but as previously mentioned, the saltmarsh 14 has a small degree of deadrise to transom. I spent this last weekend in chokoloskee and the salt marsh ate up a decent chop, and glided over some seriously skinny water.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Salt Marsh 1656 has 6 degree deadrise. Does surprisingly well crossing chop. 

Limp Shrimp is right - you gotta know/ figure out how to drive'em. It took me a season to figure out the sweet spot on mine when running rough water.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Indoman said:


> Salt Marsh 1656 has 6 degree deadrise. Does surprisingly well crossing chop.
> 
> Limp Shrimp is right - you gotta know/ figure out how to drive'em. It took me a season to figure out the sweet spot on mine when running rough water.


Shipoke 18' has 20 degrees
Hoog 16'8" has 14 degrees


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> Shipoke 18' has 20 degrees
> Hoog 16'8" has 14 degrees


Dolphin 18 is also at 20 degrees


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

If you *need* to get skinny to be successful where you fish then a dead rise skiff won't be worth having when you get down the intracoastal and across the bay, You can get flat bottomed skiffs with sharp bow entries that cut through smaller chop pretty good. Just make sure they have spray rails like a Whipray, Waterman, Fury, HPX-S,....and don't try to run too fast.

Many times I've passed flat bottomed boats in my Super Skiff across choppy waters to later have some of those boats pole by me into areas where I can't go. (I'm ok with that because the fish I'm fishing for don't go in that shallow water.)

I have also observed that passenger weight has a large impact on how smooth a skiff rides too. For instance I don't recall my fat friend's manboobs bouncing like my wife's breast when she sits in the jump seat riding across chop. Jus say'n.

And to what Capt Bob said an 18' Chittum Legacy 12 degree is so light it rides like a flat bottom, while a 16' Silver King is so heavy it rides like a 20' boat.

Ride before you buy.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> If you *need* to get skinny to be successful where you fish then a dead rise skiff won't be worth having when you get down the intracoastal and across the bay, You can get flat bottomed skiffs with sharp bow entries that cut through smaller chop pretty good. Just make sure they have spray rails like a Whipray, Waterman, Fury, HPX-S,....and don't try to run too fast.
> 
> Many times I've passed flat bottomed boats in my Super Skiff across choppy waters to later have some of those boats pole by me into areas where I can't go. (I'm ok with that because the fish I'm fishing for don't go in that shallow water.)
> 
> ...


X2. An heavier hand laid all glass boat rides so much better that the vacuum bagged Kevlar boats of today. Sure their easier to pole, but life's about the journey.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

CurtisWright said:


> X2. An heavier hand laid all glass boat rides so much better that the vacuum bagged Kevlar boats of today. Sure their easier to pole, but life's about the journey.


Bob Hoog quote: Let the ride decide.........


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

fjmaverick said:


> Dolphin 18 is also at 20 degrees[/QUOTE
> Dolphin copied the Shipoke..


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Something about the angled transom always bothered me

Idk why it took them so long to square it off


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

fjmaverick said:


> Something about the angled transom always bothered me
> 
> Idk why it took them so long to square it off


You do realize that the angled transom is stronger, as shorter flat surface........


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I can see that but do you also realize its ugly?

No offense to any hardcore shipoke/dolphin 18 fans


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

fjmaverick said:


> I can see that but do you also realize its ugly?
> 
> No offense to any hardcore shipoke/dolphin 18 fans


This is strictly a personal preference...I myself can't stand a flat aft section.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Well done westside


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well I don't know the dead rise of my flats boat but its the same as a Maverik Master Angler. It can eat up any chop cause it does not have a flat bottom. I have had it in some nasty stuff and also have to go 15 mph in widy 3-5' seas. But I can't go as skinny as some skiffs. 8-9" max. You can have a little deadrise and a flat bottom and pole past me on a flat. But I'll get home first if the wind kicks up. You can't have it both


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I think the master angler was 12 degrees


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

westsidefly said:


> This is strictly a personal preference...I myself can't stand a flat aft section.


It took me a while, but I finally got it. .. good one. .


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

fjmaverick said:


> I can see that but do you also realize its ugly?
> 
> No offense to any hardcore shipoke/dolphin 18 fans


So ugly that the newer bay boats are also making an offset transom for performance and strength aka Yellowfin and Cobia ect. just another thought...........


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Those boats have an integrated transom bracket

What you are comparing is apples to oranges...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

fjmaverick said:


> I think the master angler was 12 degrees


Yes that sounds right


fjmaverick said:


> I think the master angler was 12 degrees


Yes that sunds right


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

fjmaverick said:


> Those boats have an integrated transom bracket
> 
> What you are comparing is apples to oranges...


Yea you right, shorter span = stronger structure........


----------

